

Ask HN: Potential internship recruiter asked for my transcript - _RPM

What do I do?
======
dalke
Give it them a copy if you want? Talk to your campus organization which has
experience with sort of thing if you want actual helpful feedback, instead of
random comments from people like me? For example, from
[http://www.vpul.upenn.edu/careerservices/recruiting/pennlink...](http://www.vpul.upenn.edu/careerservices/recruiting/pennlink_faqs.php)
:

> How do I know if an employer wants a cover letter or a transcript?

> A resume will always be required, and sometimes employers will also require
> other documents such as cover letters and unofficial transcripts. You must
> submit all the required documents when you apply. (You will know that a
> document is required because there will be a red asterisk next to the box.
> If not required, there will be no asterisk.) If employers simply "request"
> additional documents, you may choose to submit the additional materials if
> you wish. Some employers will only accept resumes and do not want to receive
> additional materials, in which case you will not be able to submit them.
> Read this section carefully, as occasionally employers will provide
> additional application information in the space.

Your history shows an average of 1 link/AskHN posting every 5 days for the
last year. The questions are very broad, and would take too much effort to
provide a good response. The lack of any comments to them over the year might
be meaningful. It would likely be better to find a local group of
Linux/GNU/Mobile/whatever developers, attend meetings, and ask questions face-
to-face. Socialization may also help what appears to be, in reviewing your
general comments, a mild case of ego centrism.

You should revisit the responses to your comment at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8661103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8661103)
on friends.

